# بوابة التعقيم الذاتي الجديدة تناسب كافة الأماكن العامة



## Adv Realestate (22 أبريل 2020)

يعمل نظام التعقيم الذاتي الجديد عبر وجود بوابة أو ممر للتعقيم يرش المواد المطهرة الغير ضارة وذات الكفاءة العالية في التعقيم, حيث يعتبر هذا النظام من أفضل الوسائل للوقاية وايقاف انتشار فايروس كورونا.
كما أن الرذاذ الذي ينتج من عملية الرش أمن ويجف خلال بضع ثوان بعد عبور المارة للبوابة حيث يتم تعقيم وتنظيف البوابة من قبل فريق مختص ومدربين تدريب عالي.
بمجرد دخول الشخص يتعرف الجهاز على أبعاده ويولد له طبقة حماية مناسبة وتبدأعملية الرش.
المنتج مصنوع بالكامل من الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الستانلس ستيل, الأطراف مصنوعة من الاكرلك الشفاف, خزان المواد المعقمة موجود بالجهاز, تتوفر امكانية تشغيل وايقاف الجهاز يدويا.
للحجز أو الاستفسار يرجى التواصل على الرقم: 971554845500


----------

